# Ranger Ghost 184 vs Action Craft 1720 Fly Fisher



## Jsangius25 (Aug 29, 2014)

I'm still searching for the best flats boat to guide off of. With extensive research, these are two potential boats. Does anyone have experience with these flats boats?


----------



## Godzuki86 (Nov 30, 2013)

I really like my AC. The 1720 is the best boat they have ever built. Wouldn't hesitate for a second


----------



## GSSF (May 25, 2013)

Ac 1720 hands down. Again, its been said before but that's the best hull they've ever built.


----------



## Jsangius25 (Aug 29, 2014)

Do they truly draft that shallow? How is it running a shallow flat and poling around?


----------



## braces43 (Jun 29, 2010)

Can anyone speak specifically to one's ability to pole the Action Craft?


----------



## Godzuki86 (Nov 30, 2013)

> Do they truly draft that shallow? How is it running a shallow flat and poling around?


Mines drafts an honest 9-10". I'm doing a battery reconfiguration and hope to gain another inch" I would almost bet the 1720 drafts less than my 1600. Only for the fact it disperses water better (not to mention of its a Kevlar 1720)

Mine will run in the same water it drafts. I've buzzed a sandbar south of Marco on plane and didn't bump. Jackplate up, trimmed out. 

Orthoman-
It's poleable. It won't be easy like a Technical skiff but 100% do able. I learned on a 20' lake and bay, so mine seems easy as pie. I won't pole a techy though because then mine will feel like the tank it is.


----------



## Jakehollender (Mar 22, 2014)

> Can anyone speak specifically to one's ability to pole the Action Craft?


I own a carbon/kevlar 1720, it poles pretty well and gets pretty skinny, the ride and layout are what really shine. We poled my boat in heavy wind a few weeks ago and it did much better than I expected. My buddy has a maverick 18 hpx-v and it definitely poles better, but the 1720 is much more stable in my opinion.


----------



## Jsangius25 (Aug 29, 2014)

Thank you for the replies. Honestly, I've been going "draft" crazy and realized the comfort and safety of my clients are more important than an inch or two. I appreciate the replies on performance and "polability" of the skiffs you fish out of.


----------



## Godzuki86 (Nov 30, 2013)

> Thank you for the replies. Honestly, I've been going "draft" crazy and realized the comfort and safety of my clients are more important than an inch or two. I appreciate the replies on performance and "polability" of the skiffs you fish out of.


This makes sense, but yet might not make sense. Where are you guiding? If you are guiding in places where you need to pole all day and sneak up on fish all the time in protected waters then you might want another boat. 

If you are fishing mangrove shorelines and crossing open bays with 2-3 anglers than I believe your making the right choice.


----------



## Jsangius25 (Aug 29, 2014)

When I started to guide, my mind was set on shallow water fishing. I quickly learned that only 10% of my trips require me poling shallow water. 

Shallow water is what I love, but people just want to have a good time on the water!


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 13, 2012)

My first flats boat was a 2002 AC 1720 fly fisher. I loved the boat, great ride and very stable. I usually ran the boat loaded up so the draft was a good 10" and it would pole fine but it is not the easiest boat to pole all day. I enjoyed the boat and would not hesitate to get another. I loved the layout, the ride and flip up seat.

Joe


----------

